# Betriebssystem neuinstallieren, wie am besten vorgehen?



## neurex (26. Okt. 2012)

Hallo an alle!

Habe ein Problem mit einem Server welches bedauerlicherweiße eine komplette Neuinstallation des Betriebssystem fordert. Nun ist dieser Server aber der Mailserver innerhalb eines Multiserververbundes mit ISPConfig.

Wie kann ich also den Server neuinstallieren und dabei die Daten behalten (also welche sind zu sichern) und mir nicht das ganze Setup von ISPConfig zu zerschießen?

Ich nehme an das /etc Verzeichnis ist zu sichern, wie siehts mit MySQL und allem aus?

Vielen lieben Dank für eure Antworten 

*EDIT: *Reicht das was Till in diesem (http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/17926-post2.html) Post beschrieben hat?


----------



## neurex (31. Okt. 2012)

Also ich bin bei der Neuinstallation etwas anders vorgegangen.

Ich habe erst alles in ISPC3 unter E-Mail gelöscht und dann den Server unter Server noch gelöscht. Dann den Server neuinstalliert und wie einen neuen Server hinzugefügt, die entsprechenden Einträge unter E-Mail wieder angelgt und theoretisch sollte nun alles wieder funktionieren... tut es aber nicht.

E-Mails an z. B. info@freiwild.de kommen wunderbar an. E-Mails an info@technik.freiwild.de kommen hingegen überhaupt nicht an. Die Domain (also technik.freiwild.de) wurde unter E-Maildomain angelegt. Komischerweiße findet sich auch absolut kein Eintrag in irgendeiner mail.log...

Hat jemand eine Ahnung wo ich ansetzen könnte? Weil zuvor hat das einwandfrei funktioniert...


----------



## nowayback (31. Okt. 2012)

DNS MX Einträge würde ich mal spontan vermuten


----------



## neurex (31. Okt. 2012)

Zitat von nowayback:


> DNS MX Einträge würde ich mal spontan vermuten


Das war auch mein Gedanke weswegen ich jetzt mal alles was auf *.freiwild.de geht auf mx.freiwild.de umgeroutet habe (kann jetzt aber dauern bis da funktioniert).

Was mich nur wundert ist das es vorher auch ohne funktioniert hat... ich hab nämlich den DNS nicht von ISPC3 administriert sondern mach das manuell... noch...

*EDIT:* Ja, waren die DNS MX Einträge... mich wundert nur das es vorher funktioniert hat....


----------

